# Updated Pet Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here are my pets and a few pics

Male Jackson Chameleon
Normal Pacman Frog
Albino Pacman Frog
Ball Python
Leopard Geckos
African Fattail Scorpion


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome collection, the pacman looks nice and fat.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet pets dude


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

nice pets


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you got me wanting a ball python now dude ,, i got a 25 gallon tank i can dig up if i get a baby ball python how long ya thin i can keep him in there?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pics. u have quite a few pets there.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

one question how are the leopard gekos together are they both female or male and female i just was wondering cus im going to be doing some breeding and i wanna know how they are together?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

cueball said:


> one question how are the leopard gekos together are they both female or male and female i just was wondering cus im going to be doing some breeding and i wanna know how they are together?


I have my leo's in 2 different tanks, both tanks have 1 male and 1 female. If you
have 2 males in the same tank they will fight all the time. Depending on your tank size
you could have a male and bunch of females and be fine.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks all your animals look amazing







so there wont be any aggresion from a lizard thats been alone for 6 or 7 years and a newly added lizard(both female)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I cant guarantee that there wont be aggression...

But there SHOULDNT be any between females.

Thanx for the compliments


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice pics.
I really like the chameleon.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

can say im big on reps and amphs. but looking good man


----------



## NeonGodzilla (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice pets, I just picked up an asian forest scorpion .


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thanks for all the compliments


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

A+ on the collection man


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice collection dude your animals all look extremely good!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice to see the updates! I gota get in gear and do that too


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pamonster said:


> nice to see the updates! I gota get in gear and do that too


Yea, Ive been waiting to see some pics from you.

I hoped that by doing my own I would inspire others 
in the process


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Nice pics.
> I really like the chameleon.


yep im looking into getting 1 of these in the next few weeks.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

please tell us your not gonna put it into your "community lizard" setup????


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> please tell us your not gonna put it into your "community lizard" setup????


haha no its not going in the community lizard tank.

it will have its own viv iv been looking all over for a jackson 1 and there so hard 2 get hold of here iv heard 1 pet shop has them in york but that means traveling quite far will have 2 see. i picked up a baby yemen chameleon yesterday a male 1 he is just settling into his tank nicely will post some shots once i find my digi cam.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are some cool as pets.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice looking A. australis! You plan on breeding?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The Marshal said:


> Nice looking A. australis! You plan on breeding?


Nope, one is enough for me


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Nice looking A. australis! You plan on breeding?


Nope, one is enough for me








[/quote]
haha, understandable... the gestation period does tend to take a while... i have some H. jayakari coming in tomorrow or monday which i'm hopin to breed...


----------

